# Rooster or no?



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I live in a subdivision. No restrictions. Outside city limits. But I hesitate on having a rooster that may annoy my neighbors. Any insight/suggestions?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome!! The best thing to do is to ask them. Talk with the neighbors, and ask them if the sound of a rooster crowing would bother them. Remind them that a rooster takes care of a flock, and with a happy flock comes fresh eggs that you may be willing to share...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you are in a neighborhood I would refrain from the roosters unless you can ask each and every person within the neighborhood if they would mind hearing a rooster. They are loud and crow all day for any reason.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Tnx for the input. Confirmed my thinking. Will just do hens to begin with. Will see about the rooster later.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi and welcome! I also won't have a rooster in fear of annoying my neighbors! A roosters crow can carry quite far 
In my chicken adventure, I've sadly had to rehome three cockerels. I have only silkie chickens and it's sometimes quite difficult to sex them. Although you can start to really tell around three to four months with subtle clues. My last purchase I purchased a pullet so I wouldn't have to go through the rooster thing again! I think your making the right decision, depending on your neighbors. I know my neighborhood and I could not get away with it, sadly. Best wishes to you! What breed of chickens are you getting? How big of a flock do you want? Have you decided when you will start you're flock?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

realsis said:


> I also won't have a rooster in fear of annoying my neighbors!


Unless of course you have a neighbor that you would enjoy annoying.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

realsis said:


> Hi and welcome! I also won't have a rooster in fear of annoying my neighbors! A roosters crow can carry quite far
> In my chicken adventure, I've sadly had to rehome three cockerels. I have only silkie chickens and it's sometimes quite difficult to sex them. Although you can start to really tell around three to four months with subtle clues. My last purchase I purchased a pullet so I wouldn't have to go through the rooster thing again! I think your making the right decision, depending on your neighbors. I know my neighborhood and I could not get away with it, sadly. Best wishes to you! What breed of chickens are you getting? How big of a flock do you want? Have you decided when you will start you're flock?


Hope to build a coop this weekend. Just having a hard time deciding how I want to build it. . Likely will do Rhode Island Reds. I'm thinking 4 to start with. Appreciate any tips!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd get 6 to start with. Just saying.... I started with 4 and regretted it. And really, they do better in a bigger grouping.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

You said you have no restrictions because you are outside the city limits. That may be so, but I have never known a subdivision development to not have some sort of home owner's association, or covenants governing what you can or can not do on your subdivision lot.

My advice, is if you are determined to get chickens, don't breath a word to the nieghbors, build your coop in a concealed part of your back yard, and definitely no rooster.

You got to remember, their are no vaccuums in nature. What that means to you is some where in your subdivision/nieghborhood you have a busy body that is very worried about what you are doing and will get great delight in raining on your parade. I can garauntee if you get one chicken to many or a rooster, their is no limit to the effort they will expend, to bring it all to an end.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

No covenants in our subdivision.  An older subdivision that disbanded the HOA several years ago.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I did a straight run batch of chicks last summer, and put the Roos in the freezer. Maybe I waited too long before I "harvested" but it got chaotic as the boyz matured. I saved one rooster for the flock that seemed like the ladies favorite. After a while he had to go too. The girls were being abused and it was distressing - one hen packed her bags and left the coop over it. Now we are X chromosomes only in the hen house and all is serene.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got two protection Roos and I gotta say, I'm just not enjoying my chickens as much. Might have to send them away.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with everyone's advice on checking with the neighbours first on how they would feel about the noise a roo can make.

My nickle's worth is getting the roo in the first place. I am a big roo fan having 15 of them myself. Before getting one, are you asking yourself why? Unless you understand rooster behaviour, or are planning to free range your flock, or planning to breed your hens, think carefully about getting yourself a rooster. 

Roosters, even gently ones that have been hand reared, have their moments where you will think it's off to the crock pot for them. I consider all my roos to be well mannered. I have some that will cuddle and sleep on my chest with their heads stretched up besides my neck. Yeah, very cute. These same roos have also left their mark in my shins too. Go to pick up a hen that lets out a distress cry, the roo tries to defend its lady and places a whalop that leaves a nice trail of blood down your leg. That image of the cuddly roo vanishes from your mind as you nurse a painful leg, let me tell you.

Also be prepared that if the roo doesn't work out, if you are not the culling type to use for food, you likely will have a hard time finding a home for your unwanted roo. Roosters are a dime a dozen. Everyone else has a roo they too want to give away, especially in the next few months.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

toybarons said:


> Also be prepared that if the roo doesn't work out, if you are not the culling type to use for food, you likely will have a hard time finding a home for your unwanted roo. Roosters are a dime a dozen. Everyone else has a roo they too want to give away, especially in the next few months.


So harsh and so true. Gathering eggs is sooo much nicer.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Roosters are beautiful and I love having them. I would get a rooster if I were you, since you are interested in having one, bright enough to ask for opinions, and smart enough to know your deed restrictions! Please know that some roosters, especially young ones, also crow at night sometimes. Roosters have been known to save flock members from predators, keep some members of the flock from picking on others, and are essential for fertile eggs!! Besides crowing, other downsides are that some of them will be so protective of their flock that they will attack you, your family members, and/or visitors. I have had all of these things happen, but, they were all from the same rooster--who no longer lives at my house. He was re-homed responsibly, but you may have to face worse consequences for this rooster that you've grown to love--- he may have to be culled/killed/turned into dinner/lunch. So, keep these things in mind, and happy chickening to you!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

anderson8505 said:


> Roosters are beautiful and I love having them. I would get a rooster if I were you, since you are interested in having one, bright enough to ask for opinions, and smart enough to know your deed restrictions! Please know that some roosters, especially young ones, also crow at night sometimes. Roosters have been known to save flock members from predators, keep some members of the flock from picking on others, and are essential for fertile eggs!! Besides crowing, other downsides are that some of them will be so protective of their flock that they will attack you, your family members, and/or visitors. I have had all of these things happen, but, they were all from the same rooster--who no longer lives at my house. He was re-homed responsibly, but you may have to face worse consequences for this rooster that you've grown to love--- he may have to be culled/killed/turned into dinner/lunch. So, keep these things in mind, and happy chickening to you!


Thanks for the insights!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

twentynine said:


> You said you have no restrictions because you are outside the city limits. That may be so, but I have never known a subdivision development to not have some sort of home owner's association, or covenants governing what you can or can not do on your subdivision lot.
> 
> My advice, is if you are determined to get chickens, don't breath a word to the nieghbors, build your coop in a concealed part of your back yard, and definitely no rooster.
> 
> You got to remember, their are no vaccuums in nature. What that means to you is some where in your subdivision/nieghborhood you have a busy body that is very worried about what you are doing and will get great delight in raining on your parade. I can garauntee if you get one chicken to many or a rooster, their is no limit to the effort they will expend, to bring it all to an end.


*MANY...*in fact, MOST "older" subdivisions...do NOT have any of the "restrictions" that you mentioned _including _covenants, HOAs, deed restrictions, etc...._most particularly, they DO NOT... _IF the lots are an acre or more in size.

( I served on a "Planning Commission" for 6 years...2 years as Chairman. I know whereof I speak _on THIS issue._)

NOT _*ALL*_ Roosters are particularly "_noisy". _I have 3 roosters who seldom make a sound....no more than a hen. ONLY ONE...the "HEAD Rooster" does ANY "crowing"....and that is _usually_ merely ONCE or TWICE at daybreak....when he tells the hens that it is "time-to-get-up". He is a Brown Leghorn. My other two roosters are a White Leghorn and a Buff Orpington. They are quiet.

*IF *kenkirkley expects to incubate eggs _to replenish his flock_...OR to improve his breed(s)...he will need _at least _ONE Rooster.
I might ask my next-door neighbors for their opinion of roosters...._maybe_. But I certainly wouldn't go beyond that.

Just MY opinion. ( I happen to think it is _PLEASANT _to hear a Rooster "Crow". )
-ReTIRED-  
*P.S. *I also think that people should _refrain _from telling their neighbors "What-to-do" on their own property. TOO MUCH of THAT going on *!!! IF you want it ALL "Your Way"*...then BUY a SECTION of ground (640 acres) and put your house in the middle of it. And YOU can be your OWN "Homeowner's Association".
-my 2-pesos worth.....-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *P.S. *I also think that people should _refrain _from telling their neighbors "What-to-do" on their own property. TOO MUCH of THAT going on *!!! IF you want it ALL "Your Way"*...then BUY a SECTION of ground (640 acres) and put your house in the middle of it. And YOU can be your OWN "Homeowner's Association".
> -my 2-pesos worth.....-


Oh what I wouldn't give for a hunk of land like that (so long as it wasn't swamp of course).  I've had so many troubles with our neighbors over the years. Right now we have a nasty set of neighbors who moved in last summer. Simply awful people. Lying, stealing, tresspassing, assault & battery, you name it - the 3 of us surrounding neighbors have been dealing with all of it with these goons! Nope, the police don't do a thing about it either. Even after the assault & battery, the guy was released back home not an hour later!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd be tried by a Jury of 12 before I'd put-up-with any "Assault and Battery".


----------

